# Bug Out Bag First Aid Kit



## RedDunesPrepper (Mar 6, 2013)

I watched a friends video and I want to know if it would be good to make a kit like his. The video is http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/ can you give me suggestions for my first aid kit?


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Link doesn't work


----------



## RedDunesPrepper (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry about that I was on my mobile phone when I posted it. This one should work.


----------



## 08siboost (Jun 17, 2013)

RedDunesPrepper said:


> Sorry about that I was on my mobile phone when I posted it. This one should work.


Idk if it is my phone but it still isnt working for me. But as soon as i see it, i will give you suggestions. I have been in the military fir 3 years now and counting and my medic was my best friend. So i know quite a bit


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The American Red Cross has been at this for a while - they suggest these items for a first kit - a good place to start from.

2 absorbent compress dressings (5 x 9 inches)
25 adhesive bandages (assorted sizes)
1 adhesive cloth tape (10 yards x 1 inch)
5 antibiotic ointment packets (approximately 1 gram)
5 antiseptic wipe packets
2 packets of aspirin (81 mg each)
1 blanket (space blanket)
1 breathing barrier (with one-way valve)
1 instant cold compress
2 pair of nonlatex gloves (size: large)
2 hydrocortisone ointment packets (approximately 1 gram each)
Scissors
1 roller bandage (3 inches wide)
1 roller bandage (4 inches wide)
5 sterile gauze pads (3 x 3 inches)
5 sterile gauze pads (4 x 4 inches)
Oral thermometer (non-mercury/nonglass)
2 triangular bandages
Tweezers
First aid instruction booklet

For a manual, you can go on line and get their well written first aid manual - for free

http://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/documents/Comprehenive Guide Wilderness.pdf

The folks at AMK should be congratulated for this public service.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The trick is to have first aid supplies for your skill level. There is no use having a field surgery and the skill to only put on a bandaid. If you take an EMT class you will have some skills and an excellent idea what you want in your first aid kit.


----------



## outcomesix (Mar 20, 2013)

You need to descern the scope of care you wish and are formost capable to provide. Take into consideration the number of people (and ages,genders, ect) you may have in your group when utilizing this kit. 

As always, keep your trauma items separate and in an easy access point. Other small comfort and convenience items are good to keep in say.. a personal items pouch located on your kit. 

Your trauma kit should include:
- tourniquet 
- hemostatic (blood clotting) agent (i.e. chitosan dressing, cellox, quick clot, hemcon, ect.)
- large gauze roll & ace wrap (pressure dressing)
- 18 gauge needle (for tension pneumothorax)
- NPA airway tube w/surgical lube (nasopharyngeal airway, you can also use saliva or blood as lubrication to insert NPA)
- trauma shears

All the above items for your blow out trauma kit require little to no training (needle for chest decompression can take some time to get the hang of) and are easily purchased online.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

The field IFAK I'm using (still building, but almost all there)

Field individual First Aid kit


1 CPR safety shield
4 pair exam gloves
2 1-oz bottle Purell hand sanitizer
10 Therma-Dot single use thermometer
1 Fisher space pen
1 Storm-Saf not pad
4 individual wrapped tongue depressors
4 individual wrapped cotton tip applicators
1 small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
4 bite sticks
4 ammonia ampoules
1 small flask Everclear 190 proof PGA
4 honey packets (for hot toddies)
4 lemon juice packets (for hot toddies)
2 Camelback Elixir 12-pack electrolyte solution
12 Excedrin 2-pack
12 Alka Seltzer 2-pack
1 25ct bottle Dulcolax laxative
12 Pepto Bismol 2-pack diarrhea medication
12 NyQuill daytime cold medicine 2-pack
12 NyQuill nighttime cold medicine 2-pack
12 Benadryl antihistamine/allergy med 2-pack
2 Chloraseptic throat lozenges 6-pack
6 Water-Jel Burn relief 3.5g packets
6 Water-Jel 1/32 oz triple antibiotic ointment packet
6 hydrocortizone 1/32 oz packet
3 15g jell glucose
4 Sting-kill wipes
4 IvyX cleanser wipes
4 alcohol prep pad
4 PAWS antimicrobial wipes
4 Providone/Iodine prep pad
1 Asherman chest seal
1 20cc irrigation syringe
1 250ml bottle sodium chloride irrigation solution
1 4 oz bottle eye wash
1 eye wash cup
1 combat application tourniquet
1 self applied restricting band
1 1”x10yd adhesive tape roll
1 Dr. Scholls moleskin deluxe
4 1”x3” bandaids
4 fingertip bandaids
4 knuckle bandaids
12 ½” x 2 7/8” butterfly wound closures
4 2”x3” medium patch bandage
2 2”x4” elbow/knee bandage
2 Emergency Israeli 6” trauma bandage
2 sterile oval gauze eye pad
4 2”x2” gauze pads 2-pack
8 4”x4” gauze pads
1 2” gauze roll
1 4” ace bandage
4 4”x4” Water-Jel burn dressing
2 31”x31”x51” triangular bandage
1 SAM finger splint
1 7 ¼” utility scissors
1 3 ½” tweezers
4 single use Krazy glue
1 surgical stapler kit w/35 staples
1 Sawyer bite & sting kit
1 brown recluse spider F/A kit
1 deluxe emergency dental kit

Plus I have another bag with multiples of additional sizes and types of trauma bandages and other items.

And will add: (when I can afford and find)

IFAK add-ons

instant activation hot pack - requires holder (24/box)
instant activation cold pack - requires holder (24/box)
holder for hot packs/cold packs - with elastic
Thomas style Type 81 cervical collar
SAM splint
SAM finger splint (10/pk)
Spyderco Rescue 93 C14BK
5 3/4 " bandage scissors
7 1/4" utility scissors
4 1/4" fine scissors
3 1/2" tweezers
EMI finger ring cutter
single use Krazy Glue (4/pkg)
monofiliment suture
replacement scapel blades
Field suture and syringe kit
surgical kit
surgical stapler kit w/35 staples
birthing kit
Sawyer bite and sting kit

assisted breathing mask
Suction system to clear trachea
emergency airway kit (6sizes)
deluxe emergency dental kit
epcamps dental kit
1 1/2" dental mirror w/handle
#304 elevator
#151 forceps
#150 forceps
D5W IV 500ml
Saline IV 500ml
Ringer's Lactate IV 500ml
IV starter sets
IV infusion sets
Cipro 500 mg. steroid anti infection (x90)
Morphine - pain
Epinephrine - allergic reactions
Novacaine - dental pain
Lidocaine - suturing pain
Diazepam - sedative/muscle relaxant
Ketamine - anasthetic 
Dexamethasone Sod Phos Inj 4mg/ml - anti inflamatory
Prednisone 5mg tab - anti inflamatory
Phenoxymethyl Penicillin Pen VK 500mg - antibiotic
Clindamycin 300mg - Anti biotic

Plus, I have a couple of items now, and will get more as money allows, that I don't have the training for, and probably won't get at my age, that medical professionals can use on me when they have run out of their own supplies, or simply don't have anything with them. There are going to be a lot more medical personnel around than medical supplies in a major event. I want everything that I can get that could possibly contribute to saving my life, given medical care available, but lacking supplies.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

For BOBs, GHBs and EDC and for backpacking, I have always used the same items and through the years have added and dropped some items. Over the last couple of years I have been using this box as the FAK container. It can be purchased at WM for the same price.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Plano_WaterProof_StowAway_3440/descpage-PLWPX34.html

It will hold 
10 1'x3' bandaids 
.5 oz tube of Neosporin
.5 oz tube of Tooth pain gel
1 oz tube of Hydrocortisone 
1 spray pen of Sting-Eze
1 spray pen of poison ivy relief
1 spray pen of insect repellant
25 200 mg ibuprofen in a pill zip bag
10 Benadryl in a pill zip bag
10 Imodium AD in a pill zip bag
1 small pair of tweezers
1 small pair of hemostats 
2 large gauze pads

Worked this combo out over a few years and seems to cover most things.

Good thread.

Jimmy


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Jerry D Young said:


> The field IFAK I'm using (still building, but almost all there)
> 
> Field individual First Aid kit
> 
> ...


I have numerous issues with this list, particularly the part listing meds, IV supplies. Ciprofloxacin is not a steroid, it is an antibiotic. Lidocaine and Novocaine are the same thing. The notion of Ketamine is ludicrous. For any sort of conscious sedation continuous EKG and SaO2 monitoring is mandatory along with patent IV access. Positive airway control is mandatory, with endotracheal intubation as the method of choice, along with the ability to provide tracheal suctioning. When talking IV therapy, in the case of fluid replacement LR or NS needs to run in at a 3:1 for hypovolemia. 500 ml isn't going to cut it except for a tko line. When talking about hemorrhagic shock, you will, with aggressive fluid replacement, dilute the oxygen carrying ability of the blood, making non blood product IV therapy a stop gap measure. The tx fluid of choice for blood loss is whole blood. Epinephrine for anaphylaxis, tell me 1:1000 or 1:10,000? Then what dose? Epi has a very short half life,and as a result follow up with diphenhydramine is necessary. 
8 4x4s? That's not enough to address much more than a shaving cut. More like 50 is realistic. 5x9s not even mentioned. 1 trauma dressing? ROFL 
I suggest you talk to someone with actual field experience that has dealt with any variety of emergencies. After thoroughly reading this inventory, I am convinced addressing it adequately would require a whole new thread. 
Having 30 years experience as a paramedic qualifies me to critique this list


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

outcomesix said:


> You need to descern the scope of care you wish and are formost capable to provide. Take into consideration the number of people (and ages,genders, ect) you may have in your group when utilizing this kit.
> 
> As always, keep your trauma items separate and in an easy access point. Other small comfort and convenience items are good to keep in say.. a personal items pouch located on your kit.
> 
> ...


For tension pneumothorax, an 18 ya. needle is inadequate, both in diameter and length. For effective pleural decompression via needle thoracotomy a 3" 14 ga IV cath is needed. A one way valve is needed ( can be made from a rubber glove finger) This allows trapped air to escape on expiration but prevents air coming back into the chest upon inspiration. Since the injury that caused the pneumothorax in the first place is still present, there will be repeated decompression as the inter thoracic pressure builds to exceed that required to keep the valve closed


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why not just go to the nearest emergency room for care is a lot easier than carrying all those medical supplies and probably less expensive.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Why not just go to the nearest emergency room for care is a lot easier than carrying all those medical supplies and probably less expensive.


 Well yes that would be ideal. As for what the new guy wrote he made some good points and missed some . If you had a tension pneumothorax having a 14g needle and getting a good hiss buys you time some time until you are in the ER or the OR. Things that cause tension pneumos usually don't just get better by twisting a stopcock or placing a three sided dressing. It hopefully keeps someone from experiencing an impending cardiac death within a minute or two. So now that you've saved them for a second, time to do something apart that thoracic trauma. If you are skilled enough to get a chest tube in, you can monitor for blood loss and reinflate the lung, but you may either cause further trauma or be left with a bleed that needs a surgeon. As for the items on Jerry's wish list, he preempted it with some of those items he wished he had on hand I case they needed to be used on him by a skilled medical professional lacking supplies.

Lidocaine and novacaine are both local anesthetics, but very different. For one novacaine isn't really used much any more. It's only used to treat intraarterial injections and in some cardiology procedures. It's been discontinued from the US market.

Ketamine would be a great anesthetic choice for simplicity, although monitors, suction, and all the frills would be nice. I will tell you that 18deltas learn Tiva anesthesia with ketafol because of its simplicity and small footprint. It's by no means safe without training but, ketamine doesn't decrease respiratory drive which is why it's used frequently as an open airway anesthetic. I've used it In my clinics and the ER without intubation well over a few hundred times. Suction is a must though, ketamine make you drool like crazy.

The bigger issue about having ketamine is that it's a class 3 controlled substance. You best have an FDA license if you had it sitting around otherwise, your personal sht just hit the fan.


----------

